# Old Craftsman Table saw fence



## Paulespo (May 1, 2013)

I just bought a older Craftsman Contractors table saw. Model # 113.298720.
The fence is in question. I found many replacements for craftsman at decent prices but I don't know if the will fit my saw. It just has angle iron in front and clamps to the back.
I think I'll have to shim the spacers that hold the front T-square to get it to line up better.
I'm thinking of drilling holes in the front T-Sq. so I can micro adjust it.
Has any one had the same problem and did you fix it?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

If that one's a full size Emerson or TTI/Ryobi made saw (IIRC it is), most aftermarket fences will fit it....some modification may be required, but drilling cast iron is fairly easy.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Most T-Square fence systems are made universal so you can fit them to any brand and model saw. I know the Bessemeyer fence system would fit. If you do this I would save the original fence and railing in case you sell the saw in the future. A used T-Square fence system is likely to be worth much more than the saw itself and you probably should hang on to it in the event you might upgrade to a cabinet saw in the future that doesn't have the T-Square either.


----------



## MORRIS76 (May 6, 2013)

Paul if the fence on your saw is an original Craftsman fence they can be made to work but it requires very careful attention to the instructions in the manual. Some were almost impossible make work right. Installing a micro adjuster on your saw with the fence you now have would probably be a waste of money that could be applied to the cost of a new fence. There are several fine fences that will fit your saw. The spacing of the bolt holes on the table is the same as several of these fences and they will install easily. The Biesemeyer is the fence that most others are judged by. It's a very simple fence with few moving parts but the cost may be prohibitive for your situation. Many here have and love the Vega Pro series fences. I found quality control problems with my Vega but I'm one of a very few. It's around $270 from Amazon. The Biesemeyer will cost >$450. You won't need to use any of the parts of your fence to install another.
I haven't been able to find any of the T Square fences on the used market. Check Craiglist in your area. Welcome and good luck. Don


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

a delta t2 works very well on that saw (see my avatar re: saw in the rear of the pic). here's a link to a possible t2 source (they are getting a little hard to find):

http://www.toolbarn.com/delta-36t30.html?ref=base&gclid=CIe_sM6jm7cCFYFo4AodZXcApA

and here is a link to a good write up on getting a t2 on a 113 series c-man TS:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Retrofitting-A-Delta-T2-Fence-to-a-Craftsman-Table/?ALLSTEPS


----------



## Paulespo (May 1, 2013)

*Thanks Guys*

After researching the problem I just ordered the Vega 40 from Amazon for $253. In the reviews people with older Craftsman saws highly recommended this fence for fitting with no modifications and accuracy.
I have adjusted the trundles with the miter groves and got the old fence working OK but just OK.
I paid $150 for the saw # 113.298720, I think it came over on the Ark, but it solid and has plenty of power.
I'll post on fitting it so others can know how it went.

Thanks to every one for their help. :thumbsup:


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Paulespo said:


> After researching the problem I just ordered the Vega 40 from Amazon for $253. In the reviews people with older Craftsman saws highly recommended this fence for fitting with no modifications and accuracy.
> I have adjusted the trundles
> 
> (what are *trundles*?)
> ...


welcome to the forum and good luck with your new saw. i have two similar saws and kept them over a refurbished 3 hp unisaw.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I think he means the trunnions.


----------



## Paulespo (May 1, 2013)

*The Vega fence came in*

I installed it using the holes on the cast iron and it fit well. It took me about 1 hr. The fence system is nicer than the Delta T that I had on another saw and the fine adjustment works very well. It took me 5 minuets to align it with the miter grove. It locked perfect every time and makes ripping true and straight.
Well worth the $253 and made a big difference on the saw.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Paulespo said:


> I installed it using the holes on the cast iron and it fit well. It took me about 1 hr. The fence system is nicer than the Delta T that I had on another saw and the fine adjustment works very well. It took me 5 minuets to align it with the miter grove. It locked perfect every time and makes ripping true and straight.
> Well worth the $253 and made a big difference on the saw.


any chance for a few pics of the installation so others can see hoe it was accomplished?


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

I have one of these old 113.x saws that I bought in 1990.... The fence seems fine to me, as a hobby woodworker..
What does a $200-$300 fence get you ?? I'm willing to upgrade.... Just curious....


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Oakwerks said:


> I have one of these old 113.x saws that I bought in 1990.... The fence seems fine to me, as a hobby woodworker..
> What does a $200-$300 fence get you ?? I'm willing to upgrade.... Just curious....


If your fence is tuned to be parallel to the blade, and locks in position and does not flex when being used, then you may not need to upgrade.

I have a friend who had a 113.x saw with the round tubular fence rail. He hated his fence. Hard to keep it aligned, a lot of flexing.

I passed on my Craftsman hydrid saw with Biesemeyer fence when I upgrade to a Delta Unisaw. My friend was very happy with the saw, and especially the fence. Easy to lock, does not move when locked and does not flex.


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

Dave Paine said:


> If your fence is tuned to be parallel to the blade, and locks in position and does not flex when being used, then you may not need to upgrade.
> 
> I have a friend who had a 113.x saw with the round tubular fence rail. He hated his fence. Hard to keep it aligned, a lot of flexing.
> 
> I passed on my Craftsman hydrid saw with Biesemeyer fence when I upgrade to a Delta Unisaw. My friend was very happy with the saw, and especially the fence. Easy to lock, does not move when locked and does not flex.


It's always worked ok... I wax the runners with paste wax a few times a year.... Easy to keep parallel to the blade....
I can't keep the rule lined up with cross hair, but don't trust that kind of thing , anyway..... Just a coarse adjustment reference....


----------



## Paulespo (May 1, 2013)

*Pictures of new fence*

I built a extension table to the right and now I have a workable tool. I need to do a sled and a extra fence.

Now if the weather gives me a break I can ride my VTX 1800.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

The best power tool you have in your post is the VTX 1800. Ride on!


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

here's one of the simplest plans for a CC sled ever, and it comes out dead on accurate:

https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/t13945/

i built one out of plywood using these instructions and 2 18" incra runners. sled's rock solid and dead on accurate.


----------



## Paulespo (May 1, 2013)

*Hey Thanks*



toolguy1000 said:


> here's one of the simplest plans for a CC sled ever, and it comes out dead on accurate:
> 
> https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/t13945/
> 
> i built one out of plywood using these instructions and 2 18" incra runners. sled's rock solid and dead on accurate.


That works good and takes the "I think I got it right" to I know. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulespo (May 1, 2013)

*Your Right*



Joeb41 said:


> The best power tool you have in your post is the VTX 1800. Ride on!


And I'll be riding it today.


----------

